# Uploaded a video from march 2013 plowing



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Fresh upload that was on my GoPro






Puts me right in the mindset to get out the XLS


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy geez that's a long driveway. Who lives there Burt Reynolds ?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome driveway to have!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice video with the GoPro


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

$70 for a 15 minute job and he is never home so no stress, doesn't happen often


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great client to have if you ask me. Great video btw!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

just what I needed to see, I'm starting to think about snow & a fresh vid helps with the snow shakes.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Can't wait for snow, it can't come soon enough


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

nice driveway to have and good job! Cant wait for the allnighters that this season will hopefully bring


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Buy her a snowblower for god sake...poor girl. Drop her off with it on the first pass and she'll be done when you are.

Nice video, thanks for posting it.


----------

